# New Guy!



## happygolucky (Jul 9, 2015)

Hello, My name is Aston I am 31 years old. I weigh 263lbs which is very heavy for me.  I am 6ft 2in tall and have just recently made the decision to execute some lifestyle changes. I have decided to stop eating garbage and to get off my butt and leave the sedentary lifestyle behind. This forum appears to be a wealth of knowledge and I am glad  I joined.


----------



## dtorngren (Jul 9, 2015)

That's awesome!  Keep us posted on your journey.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riles (Jul 9, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## dtorngren (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guillotine (Jul 9, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## muscleicon (Jul 10, 2015)

Welcome.

_*Icon*_


----------



## brazey (Jul 10, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## happygolucky (Jul 10, 2015)

dtorngren said:


> That's awesome!  Keep us posted on your journey.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk



I sure will, I am going to hit the Gym for some time, my doctor says he will prescribe any test or other Rx I need when  I am ready.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 10, 2015)

Welcome! There are plenty of healthy kosher ideas for you!


----------

